# Sticky  TOP 25 BUCK of ALL TIME



## 12-Ringer

Over the next few posts I will highlight the top 25 buck entered in the deer contests. At this point *(7/16/19)* there are 2 separate ties, so you will see those top 27 deer entered below.

Here are the *TOP TEN* listed in order, photos below......


*1** 2006 - 07** Matt Palmquist** Muley** 223_7/8** 243_7/8**before AT contest deductions*









*2** 2017 - 18** moondude** Whitetail** 206_3/8 *









*3** 2017 - 18** kstatemallards** Whitetail** 201_4/8 *










*4** 2020 -21** Hoytffzy11** Whitetail** 199










5** 2012 - 13** moondude** Whitetail** 194_5/8 *









*6** 2016 - 17** LongBowLogan** Whitetail** 193_1/8* 









*7** 2016-17** Wipy** Whitetail** 192_1/2*








*8** 2012 - 13** ksubigbuck** Whitetail** 189_6/8*









*9** 2017 - 18** Jack The Ripper** Whitetail** 188_4/8 *









*10** 2009 -10** frickpse** Whitetail** 188*


----------



## 12-Ringer

*11-20 TOP BUCK entries

11** 2016 - 17** Maxemus** Coues** 186_3/8** 118 before AT contest allowance *










*12** 2016 - 17** 3dn4jc** Whitetail** 186*









*13** 2017 - 18 ** Sham20 ** Whitetail ** 185 *









*14** 2010 - 11** Bowtech's#1** Whitetail** 184 tie*









*15** 2014 - 15** tmoos111** Whitetail** 184 tie*









*16** 2018 - 19** Outdoormannc** Whitetail** 183_7/8*









*17** 2010 - 11** moondude** Whitetail** 183_6/8* 









*18** 2016 - 17** Jack The Ripper** Whitetail** 182 5/8*









*19** 2010 - 11** Dgorman** Whitetail** 182_1/8*









*20** 2013 - 14** bendnsend ** Whitetail** 182*


----------



## 12-Ringer

*21 - 25 TOP BUCK Entries

21** 2017 - 18** Wipy** Whitetail** 181_2/8*









*22** 2013 - 14** Tuffbuc** Whitetail** 181 *









*23** 2012 - 13** RxBowhunter** Whitetail** 180_7/8*









*24** 2008 - 09** Deermasher** Whitetail** 179_7/8*









*25** 2013 - 14** Droptine4** Whitetail** 179_1/8 *









*26** 2008 - 09** BCFrye_kansas** Whitetail** 178_6/8*











*26 total entries because of the tie at #14*




* SUMMARY *
View attachment 6872877

View attachment 6872879

View attachment 6872881


----------

